# 'Dungeons & Dragons' co-creator dies



## Clark Kent (Apr 10, 2009)

*'Dungeons & Dragons' co-creator dies
By Silent Bob - 04-10-2009 03:08 PM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

* 'Dungeons & Dragons' co-creator dies*


Story Highlights
 David Lance Arneson has died at the age of 61
 He helped trigger phenomenon of role-playing games
 Statement: Arneson died "after waging one final battle against cancer"
 "Dungeons and Dragons" spawned video games, novels, a cartoon, and a movie


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------



## Nolerama (Apr 10, 2009)

His Nerdery will live on in others... Like me.

.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 10, 2009)

Godspeed on your final and greatest adventure, Sir. :asian:.


----------



## Raynac (Apr 10, 2009)

geez all the creators are dying off. =p oh well I imagine wizards of the coast will keep it going anyways


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 10, 2009)

His legacy will carry on for years to come.


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 10, 2009)

He'll be rolling in his grave.  I spill a bag of dice for him.  RIP.  Unless he succesfully makes his resurrection save....


----------



## arnisador (Apr 10, 2009)

.


----------



## jonbey (Apr 10, 2009)

Never a fan of D&D proper, but played many PC games based on it, and schoolfriends (many years ago) were into it. Sad news. And so young.


----------



## redantstyle (Apr 10, 2009)

wonder what his alignment was.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 10, 2009)

Lawful--that part is obvious.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 10, 2009)

Sad to see that both these creative forces have gone forth into the Planes from the Prime Material.

Not many gave as much fun and education to so many as the progenitors of D&D. It is just a shame that they had to witness the bean counters consume their creation before they passed on.

"A wheel within a wheel, bretheren. The world weaves as the Wheels will." - Ovation of the Brothers of the Staff, martial order of the churches of Mielikki and Silvanus.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 11, 2009)

.


----------



## Steve (Apr 11, 2009)

Very sad.  I've played D&D off and on since the 6th grade.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Apr 11, 2009)

It's sad news, indeed. Both Arneson and Gary Gygax were rather on the young side when they passed away. I never met Dave Arneson but was on an e-mail talk list with Gary Gygax for some years and got to know him a bit online. A true gentleman. They'll both be missed. 

Pax,

Chris


----------



## stickarts (Apr 11, 2009)

I had many a good time with that game in my younger days. This is sad news.


----------

